# Pb de démarrage IMAC G5



## cible98 (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je possède un IMAC G5 2.1 GHZ 250 Go de disque et 512 mo de RAM en 20 pouces sous MAC OS 10.4

Celui ci refuse parfois (et de plus en plus spuvent) de démarrer: ecran noir puis bruit de ventilation... Il faut alors appuyer sur le bouton de marche et refaire l'oppération deux ou trois fois...
Même symptome pour un redémarrage...

Est ce grave docteur ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## amo (17 Novembre 2006)

bonjour

malheureusement je crois que oui

ayant connu ce type de symptômes jusqu'à l'impossibilité de redémarrer le mac, je pense qu'il s'agit de l'alim ou la carte-mère voire les 2. C'était mon cas.

Il ne faudrait pas tarder à contacter Apple


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2006)

Tu as fait d'eventuelles MAJ ? (je pense par exemple au SMC - peut-etre que ceci pourrait resoudre ton problem si c'est lie a l'alim)


----------



## chillys (27 Décembre 2006)

Oui, il semble que ce soit l'alimentation qui soit défaillante, ou la carte mère, mal "ravitaillée" par l'alim. qui doit lui balancer des chataignes à chaque tentative de redémarrage....Moi c le deuxième imac g5 qui me fait le coup...L'un a duré 2h, l'autre 8 jours...A 980euros ça fait cher la panne..J'attend l'assistance qui ne s'est pas encore manifestée....
Good luck.:mouais:


----------



## Seve (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le mme pb : écran gris au démarrage m'intimant de redémarrer et ventilation forte, avez vous trouvez des solutions ??
Merci c'est mon outil de travail et je balise un max!
sev





cible98 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un IMAC G5 2.1 GHZ 250 Go de disque et 512 mo de RAM en 20 pouces sous MAC OS 10.4
> 
> ...


----------



## Seve (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme je le disais, j'ai le mme pb de démarrage (écran gris m'obligeant à redémarrer, ventilation forte...), alors en lisant ton message je me demandais ce que tu voulais dire 'tu as d'éventuelles MAJ?' C'est quoi le SMC ?

Merci de m'aider. 
sev




Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tu as fait d'eventuelles MAJ ? (je pense par exemple au SMC - peut-etre que ceci pourrait resoudre ton problem si c'est lie a l'alim)


----------



## fafoune (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai un probl&#232;me avec un Imac G5 (pas le intel).

Au d&#233;marage, il plante et me mets le rideau gris avec le conseil de forcer &#224; red&#233;marer.

A forcer d'essayer, j'ai format&#233; le disque et voulu red&#233;marrer sur un dvd mais m&#234;me avec celui ci il ne veut pas prendre le systeme (du dvd).

J'ai zaper la Peram mais rien n'y fait.

D'autre parrt il lui arrive de prendre le syst&#232;me (rarement)

Auriez vous vous une id&#233;e du probl&#232;me ??

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ntx (9 Mars 2007)

Problème matériel ?  Vérifie tes barrettes mémoires et le périphériques (USB en particulier) connectés à ton Mac.
Pour plus d'info, fait une recherche sur "Kernel Panic"


----------



## alex.sc (9 Mars 2007)

est ce un iMac G5 prmi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration ?
pour le savoir regarde si tes connecteur &#224; l'arri&#232;re (USB, FIreWire etc) sont &#224; la verticale ou &#224; l'orizontale.

S'il sont &#224; l'orizontale, c'est un prmi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration. Ouvre le et r&#233;garde les condensateur s'ils sont bomb&#233; ou qu'ils fuient, va chez un r&#233;parateur apple qui 't&#233;changera ta carte m&#232;re (prise en charge gratuie m&#234;me hors garantie par Apple


----------



## alouette2 (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon G5 qui s'&#233;teint par intermittence malgr&#233; plusieurs d&#233;marrage. Quelquefois, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me et quelquefois je dois insister pour d&#233;marrer car le bouton de d&#233;marrage n'agit pas (aucune r&#233;action). Apple me dit que cela ne concerne pas le programme de r&#233;paration gratuite pr&#233;vue par eux. Certains ont ils eu les m&#234;mes soucis ?
De plus, comment peut on v&#233;rifier si le ventilateur fonctionne bien ? j'ai une t&#176; CPU de 74&#176; parfois et 48&#176; pour le dhar drive.
Merci de vos conseils...

Alouette...alouette ..teu


----------



## fafoune (10 Mars 2007)

Merci pour votre aide, je véfifié tout de suite et vous tiens au courant ! 

c'est un imac 1ere génération

fabrice


----------



## Gloubi99 (10 Mars 2007)

Une piste par ici...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4198946&postcount=3


----------



## Gloubi99 (10 Mars 2007)

fafoune a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un problème avec un Imac G5 (pas le intel).
> 
> ...



Toi aussi, tu serais pas dans la liste, par hasard?

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


----------



## Gloubi99 (10 Mars 2007)

Vous tous qui avez ce même problème, ne seriez-vous pas concerné par ceci:

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


----------



## daoud (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi un iMac G5 de deuxième génération qui n'est plus sous garantie (18 mois).

Après avoir affiché pendant quelques jours un écran bleu ciel à chaque sortie de la veille (ce qui obligeait à éteindre le mac à la main et à le rallumer), il est finalement resté bloqué au démarrage sur la pomme grise avec les ventilos qui tournent à toute vitesse.

J'ai essayé le reset de PRAM (ne change rien), le boot sur le CD de Tiger (boot impossible et le CD est resté bloqué dans lecteur, sans que l'appui sur la touche d'éjection ou la souris ne change rien), le démarrage en single-user (affichage de plein de messages d'erreur et impossible d'arriver à la ligne de commande).

J'ai téléphoné à Apple qui m'a dit que ma machine ne faisait l'objet d'aucune prise en charge (le numéro de série ne correspond à aucun problème) et que je devais l'amener dans mon Apple Center favori. Résultat : carte mère à changer pour plus de 800  (avec la prise en charge, ça fait une réparation à près de 900  !) qu'ils ont essayé de faire payer à Apple sans succès.

Sur leurs conseils, j'ai téléphoné à Apple pour voir s'ils ne pouvaient pas faire un geste commercial (l'iMac m'avait déjà été changé par Apple après que le premier acheté, de première génération, ait eu 4 changements infructueux de carte mère...) et ils me proposent un bon d'achat de 100  si je renonce à réparer la machine.

L'Apple Center, de son côté, me propose de racheter ma machine 350 ...

J'en suis là, avec comme possibilité :

1) faire réparer la machine pour un total de 900  ;
2) accepter les 350 + 100  et les utiliser pour acheter une autre machine ;
3) récupérer la machine et gratouiller avec l'aide de gens plus compétents que moi pour essayer de la réparer (sachant que si l'Apple Center me propose 350 , c'est qu'ils doivent bien penser pouvoir réparer la machine... reste à savoir si c'est en récupérant la carte mère d'un autre ou en réparant seulement le composant défecteux).

Avez-vous des idées ?


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

telephoner a Apple et raler afin d'obtenir une reparation. (ca peut fonctionner, meme a 18 mois)


----------



## daoud (20 Avril 2007)

C'st bien ce que j'ai fait et, comme je le disais dans mon message, ils ne me proposent pas de solution (autre qu'un bon d'achat de 100 ).

La personne que j'ai eu est quelqu'un du service client (j'ai été "escalader" du standard au service client après discussion).


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2007)

j'ai fait passer une machine (powerbook G4) en SAV 4-5 mois apres la fin de la garantie standard, sans l'AppleCare. Carte mere HS, le remplacement a ete effectué et cela n'a ete payé que 30 (tres raisonnable pour une reparation comme ca!) et puis, en plus, la machine a eu des problemes, la CM a ete changée 4 fois... (ca claquait a chaque fois)
Bon, faut telephoner au service client et leur casser les pieds


----------



## daoud (20 Avril 2007)

J'ai eu à nouveau la même personne du service client aujourd'hui et il ne veut vraiment rien me proposer d'autre que les 100  de bon d'achat.

Il m'a expliqué qu'à 6 mois de la fin de la garantie, la politique d'Apple était de refuser systématiquement. A 3-4 mois ils réfléchissent en revanche et souvent proposent quelque chose.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

Tu as essayé de negocier un applecar (achat de ta part) contre un envoi en SAV? C'est pas eligible, mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## daoud (21 Avril 2007)

Non, effectivement je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Il faudrait essayer de négocier ça avec qui ? Le service client ? Les deux fois où on m'a passé le service client, je suis tombé sur la même personne. J'ai un peu peur qu'il renvoie bouler mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer...


----------



## daoud (28 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous,

Suite et (presque) fin de mon problème d'iMac. Résumé :

1) iMac bloqué sur la pomme grise au démarrage avec les ventilos à fond. Machine plus sous garantie depuis 6 mois.

2) Devis d'un premier Apple Center (carte mère HS : 820 de réparation + 75 de diagnostic de la panne mais proposition de me racheter la machine en panne pour 350 si j'achetais un nouveau Mac). 

3) Récupération de la machine et bidouillage en réinstallant le système depuis un autre Mac sur lequelle elle était en Target : rien à faire ! Toujours le même problème au démarrage et kernel panic quand j'essayais de bouter sur un CD.

4) Par acquis de conscience, je l'ai amené dans un autre Apple Center qui me proposait un devis gratuit (j'avais un compte chez eux pour avoir déjà acheté une machine mais sinon c'était 30 de prise en charge, ce qui reste plus sympa que les 75 du premier) et était étonné que ça vienne de la carte mère vu les symptômes.

5) Deux jours plus tard, coup de téléphone du technicien pour me demander si j'accepte le devis de 90 : la panne était logicielle, il y a passé pas mal de temps mais il a finalement réussi à réinstaller le système après mille ruses. Aucune perte de données, tout roule. Il m'a expliqué que j'avais eu de la chance que ce ne soit pas la carte mère car sinon ça aurait fait dans les 600 de réparations (à comparer aux 820 du premier !)

Autant dire que j'ai accepté avec le sourire ! Malheureusement, il n'était pas là quand j'ai récupéré la machine donc je n'ai pas pu lui demander comment il avait fait et qui avait planté...

6) Coup de téléphone au premier Apple Center pour demander le remboursement du devis "un peu limite" : refus tout net puis, après discussion, ils doivent me rappeler pour me proposer une solution pour "rester amis". A suivre donc...

Je vous tiens au courant.

Conclusion : d'un côté une réparation à 900, de l'autre à 90. Tous les Apple Center ne se valent pas !


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

un AppleCare est plus interessant pour un portable que pour un fixe, je trouve


----------

